# Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got my boy clipped so turned him out and did a photo shoot.. I got sooo many good photos of him it was hard to choose which ones to post here, but for those interested there's plenty more on facebook..















































I just LOVE this photo of him:


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 14, 2010)

he's gorgeous


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 14, 2010)

Handsome guy!! How old is he? It looks like he thought he looked great and felt good after getting the winter woolies off.





I can't wait to see mine clipped but it'll be awhile yet until we know the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you! He's 4 this year and our first foals by him (he has 3 colts from last year bred by Chesa) are due in about a month or less


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 14, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Thank you! He's 4 this year and our first foals by him (he has 3 colts from last year bred by Chesa) are due in about a month or less


I love the pics! He is stunning!!! How did you do the logo on the pics? I dont have any editing software but would LOVE one like that for myphotos I take!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw on face book too - he's so handsome - your great at getting good to great shots in general - its good to see him all clipped up - he reminds me of my Spoofer is alot of ways (except Spoof is a 'big' boy compared to Doc)

its great to see him


----------



## wrs (Apr 14, 2010)

Very handsome boy you've got there. Looking forward to seeing his foals.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh WOW!!














Anna


----------



## Tab (Apr 15, 2010)

Beautiful mover and handsome


----------



## Zora (Apr 15, 2010)

He is Amazing!!! he has such a cute head and what a pretty trot too!


----------



## Tami (Apr 15, 2010)

Gosh what a pretty boy......


----------



## minih (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice pictures of a handsome little guy!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate the kind words on my boy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh he is looking so handsome


----------



## barnbum (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my Cristina... you sure got some amazing shots to show how amazing your boy is. Oo La La.





Okay--if I ever need another horse--it's gotta be one of his babies.


----------



## loveminis (Apr 16, 2010)

You scored when you bought him !



He is one gorgeous boy


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2010)

Great pics!!



He reminds me so much of his sister that we have


----------



## Rachel (Apr 16, 2010)

I love him! Beautiful eyes


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 16, 2010)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Great pics!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you! lol Have to get Chesa to post some pics of one of her boys by Doc, he's stunning!


----------

